
Poetry: Python dependency management and packaging made easy - sdispater
https://github.com/sdispater/poetry
======
malcolmgreaves
Why not use conda for dependency management & packaging? The GH page makes no
mention of conda. Not sure if it's all that different from Poetry, as I
haven't used it yet. I do wonder, however, if this is yet another new tool
when there exist more mature solutions.

From the documentation, the move to a single file for build & dependency
specification is great. conda requires a rather Byzantine set of files with
specific names at specific relative locations, which is troublesome.

------
smittywerben
From first-glance, Poetry seems the best of the new generation of package
managers. I do not like pipenv.

When the overhead for miniconda distributed is ~50mb, the python packages I
use are ~500-750mb. I don't understand why this is such a point of contention
in this community.

------
paulie_a
Is there something that this handles that pip/requirements doesn't? Python has
always been a breeze for this situation.

~~~
sdispater
Poetry comes with an exhaustive and efficient dependency resolver which pip
does not have.

It's also a packaging tool, which means you can build and publish packages
with (on PyPI for instance).

And finally, it always creates a virtualenv for each project so that you
always work isolated from the global Python installation.

------
adar
What shell/terminal setup is the demo gif in the github using? Looks neat.

